# Celeb Big Brother



## angelle myst (Nov 20, 2002)

K, well i didnt watch it last year, and i wasnt going to watch it this year, _but_ i was watching the "celebs" who had been picked, and MARK OWEN is in it! I was so totally in love with him in Take That and he's such a cutie!
Other "celebs" are Melinda Messenger, Goldie, Anne Diamond, Sue and Les Dennis.

Anybody gonna bother watching this?

xxx


----------



## pamie (Nov 21, 2002)

Im kinda watching it as like you I didn't last year and thought I would give it a go...but its kinda boring and I don't really like and of them in there so not sure I will keep watching or not!


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 23, 2002)

I've been trying to catch it but i only seem to ever see Little Brother on channel 4  Dermot is funny!

xxx


----------



## sweetbabe (Nov 24, 2002)

i watched first one when they house mates fisrt went into the house but they are all boring so i havent watched it since, i do hope that anne dimond or sue wins cos i dont like the rest of um


----------



## nic (Nov 24, 2002)

I've been watching bits. It's rather dull and yet strangly compelling.
I want Sue Perkins to win. Her and her comedy partner Mel rock.
I used to love Light Lunch and I saw one of there gigs a while back.

Vote Sue!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 24, 2002)

I think I would like Sue or Goldie to win - everyone I know seems to hate Goldie, but he seems like a good laugh to me.


----------



## nic (Nov 24, 2002)

His teeth scare me. He looks like a thug, but that's only skin deep.
He does seem like a nice guy.
Infact, they're all too nice. Where is the friction?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 24, 2002)

I'll tell ya where the friction is - in Mark Owen's voice!  That drives me up the wall, it is soo whiny, and not because of the accent - just the way he talks, grrrrr


----------



## nic (Nov 24, 2002)

Aww, but Mark's a sweetie. He's still like a little boy. Hard to believe he's 30.

I wasn't expecting to like Melinda, but she's a lot smarter than I'd given her credit for.


----------



## Chicky Babe (Nov 24, 2002)

Ja tis alright but can be well boring.... might go and watch it soon lol I think Sue Perkins is the best and should win


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *I'll tell ya where the friction is - in Mark Owen's voice!  That drives me up the wall, it is soo whiny, and not because of the accent - just the way he talks, grrrrr *


lol, and what exactly is wrong with his accent? *raises eyebrows, taps foot* 

MARK WON ANYWAY! *sticks tongue out* hehe, i adore Mark he's such a cutie  i loved him in Take That 

xxx


----------



## nic (Nov 30, 2002)

Remember Mark's dolphin tattoo? And loads of fans went out and got one?  Hehe.

I stopped watching after Perky's break down and then her eviction. The show was dull to start with, then Sue and and it was zzzzzzzz.
Glad Mark won. He's a sweatie.
Who came second? I didn't watch the final show. I went and got boozed up instead.


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 30, 2002)

I didnt really watch it all week either, only the first couple shows and the finale 

Les came second and 'Darth' came third 

xxx


----------

